# Help Park Progression - Boardslides



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello,

I've been riding for a bit now (2yrs. approx) and I enjoy park riding with the occasional groomer and of course powder days if they happen while I'm on holiday out west (NE originally)

Riding Ability: Freeriding area I feel comfortable at high speeds with what i believe is dynamic skidded turns on all blues on the east and west coast, some blacks, dislike moguls. 

Park Riding - I can 50-50 on boxes and ride on rails (including kinked, rainbow, etc.) consistently and small gap on rails (not street style), i feel the next step for jibbing is to learn to do a board slide but every time i try i slip out towards my heel edge. I can do flat ground spinning 360's (heard its good practice to raise edge awareness on a box) in both directions down the slope, flatland FS 180's and i am a regular rider.

My question is what can i do to help me understand how to distribute my weight on the board as to not slip out or bust my face?
What are the mechanics for shuffling into a board slide on a beginner box and doing complete spins across a manuel pad?
I'm still not sure how you generate the motion on the box to shuffle all the way into it, at best i can get the board a little out on an angle off the box and it certainly doesn't look smooth.

I will be getting SnowboardAddiction.com dvd's to help too, once I'm back in the states. And any other advice that has helped you and would help me to dial in my board slides.

Also where am i trying to align my weight on tail and nose presses so that i don't rotate while riding the box and my tail is flat so none of the tail edges catch on the box?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Bend your knees keep your upper body locked in. Lean too far forward youre gonna hit your face and lean too far back you'll hit your ass. Both are definitely gunna happen while learning but you'll learn it in no time you've just gotta be willing to face looking like a jackass for an hour


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Bend your knees keep your upper body locked in. Lean too far forward youre gonna hit your face and lean too far back you'll hit your ass. Both are definitely gunna happen while learning but you'll learn it in no time you've just gotta be willing to face looking like a jackass for an hour


Okay thanks I guess I'll just go the trial and error route, any advice for locking in nose and tail presses or spinning across boxes?


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Have one hand in front of you and one behind, and make sure that you body is stacked overtop of your board. I learned this from a SA video, but at first just try to move a few inches on each side, this is known as the shuffle technique.


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

aubzobot said:


> Have one hand in front of you and one behind, and make sure that you body is stacked overtop of your board. I learned this from a SA video, but at first just try to move a few inches on each side, this is known as the shuffle technique.


Is this for board slides, presses or flat spins?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

practice the boardslide motion on a piece of wood in your living room, basement, garage, backyard etc...
no matter what, concentrate on having your body perpendicular to the feature. That will help tons in not slamming front or back.

SA videos will help you a lot. Will give a great base knowledge to start safely. AND start on a small rail at first close to the ground. Hurts a lot less !!!!


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

if your doing front boards and the board is slipping out from under you the chances are you doing two things, not looking at the end of the box (and so your probably looking at the board) and your probably breaking at the waist.

Looking at the end of the box will help keep your weight ontop of the board and stop you breaking at the waist


----------

